# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Campingpltze Klitmller

## Unregistriert

Welcher Campingplatz in / um Klitmller ist zu empfehlen. In Klitmller gibt es wohl 3 Campingpltze. Wir wollen wahrscheinlich im Juli fr 3 Wochen in Die Ecke. Wie voll sind die Pltze? Muss man vorher reservieren?

Vielen Dank fr die Antworten!!

----------


## Danger

Es gibt nur noch zwei. Einen am Sdstrand. Dieser ist teurer, aber grer und komfortabler. Dann gibts noch einen in Klitte neben der Kirche der familirer, gnstiger und von den meisten Surfern genutzt wird. reservieren ist eigentlich nicht ntig. Haben da immer nen Pltzchen bekommen.

----------


## Unregistriert

wie sieht es denn eigentlich in klitti (und an den anderen spots in dk) mit diesen "hhen-begrenzungen" an parkpltzen aus? gibt es die da?!

danke schonmal.

----------


## Danger

Die gibt es eher weniger. In Klitte direkt nur am Riff, aber da sind ja andere Pltze zum stehen. Wildcampen sollte man aber nicht. Da wird viel kontrolliert in den letzten Jahren und pro Nacht ist man mit ca 75,- Euro dabei...

----------


## Unregistriert

Der Campingplatz an der Kirche (200m zum Ort) ist ein drei Sterne Platz und nennt sich "Nords Camping Klitmller". Der Platz ist angeblich ganzjhrig geffnet und hat 150 Touristellpltze (42.000qm gro) (Tel: 97975071; Fax: 97975971 plus Vorwahl +45 DK). Preise liegen leider nicht vor.

Der andere Platz ist gut 1km vom Ort entfernt und ebenfalls ein drei Sterne Platz (auf diesem Platz war ich bereits mehrmals und kann sagen das er auch sehr gut ist). Hier liegen mir unterschiedliche ffnungszeiten vor (entweder vom 1.3./ oder 1.4.-Oktober).
Der Platz heit "Nystrup Camping Klitmller", hat 220 Touripltze, ist 95.000qm gro und ist telefonisch unter +45 97975249 oder per Fax unter +45 97 97 57 52 zu erreichen. Der Besitzer ist ein extrem Netter. De Typ heit Helge Brdsgaard.

Fr beide habe ich keine Internetadresse finden knnen.
Machst aber sicherlich bei beiden nichts falsch. Gerade weil im Juli Hauptsaison ist wrde ich empfehlen rechtzeitig anzufragen...

Viel Spa da oben
Michael

----------

